# Spenden für Hochwasseropfer



## sascha (20 August 2002)

Die Seite dialerschutz.de unterstützt die Spendenaufrufe für die Opfer des Jahrhunderthochwassers. Aus diesem Grund haben wir heute auf unserer Startseite direkt auf die von computerbetrug.de mit initiierte Seite www.hochwasser-spenden.de verlinkt. Ich nehme an, das geht in Ordnung. Wenn nicht, bitte um kurze Rückmeldung.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Heiko (20 August 2002)

Selbstverständlich geht das in Ordnung.


----------

